# Das erste MTB - Geometrie



## Honkthehorn (24. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Kleiner soll zum 4ten Geburtstag sein erstes Fahrrad bekommen. Laufrad fährt er bereits wie ein Wilder.
Es muss ein Mountainbike sein weil der Papa auch eins hat.

Also hab ich mich mal auf dem Markt umgesehen und zwei gefunden, die mir ganz gut erscheinen.

1. Specialized Hot Rock 16"








oder das Cube Kid 160






Das Specialized wird schon von der Tochter eines Arbeitskollegen gefahren der, wie mehrere hier im Forum, von diesem Bike sehr angetan ist.
Vom Cube ist jedoch wenig zu erfahren.

Ganz besonders interessiert mich was ihr von der Geometrie des Cube im Hinblick auf den kindlichen Körperbau haltet.

Ich wäre für Anregungen aller Art sehr dankbar, denn das erste Bike ist denke ich sehr wichtig um dauerhaft Spaß an der ganzen Sache zu wecken.

Viele Dank.


----------



## octane1967 (24. März 2009)

Anfänglich tun sich Kinder mit einem deutlich höheren Lenker (solange er nicht zu breit ist) leichter - das Cube schaut für mich schon sehr flach aus. Natürlich kann man das mit winkelverstellbarem Vorbau tunen (mache ich bei meinen Kids), das Specialized sieht für mich aber kindertauglicher aus. Wenn dein kleiner Mountainbiker mal 6 ist passt auch eine flachere Sitzhaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GravityForce (24. März 2009)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.norco.com/bikes/kids/14-16-inch/kraze/


----------



## Honkthehorn (24. März 2009)

Die sind auch nett. N´ Fully für den Kurzen 
Ich glaube aber da wird man arm bei den Importkosten.

@Octane1967:

Das mit dem höheren Lenker hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Und in erster Linie geht es ja darum das er sich sicher fühlt.
Danke für die Einschätzung.


----------



## 2Radfahrer (24. März 2009)

honkthehorn,

hast du dich mal nach 16er BMX umgesehen ?
SE Bikes hat ein recht schönes 16er SE Racing 'Lil Ripper 16"
Redline hat mit dem Proline Pit Bull ein super leichten Flitzer


----------



## Honkthehorn (25. März 2009)

Nach 16" BMX hab ich noch nicht geschaut, mir war gar nicht bewusst das es solche Räder überhaupt gibt.
Hab mal eben nach den beiden von Dir genannten gegoogelt.

Das SE sieht klasse aus  

Wäre vielleicht auch ne Option. 
Wie sieht es denn bei diesen BMX Rädern mit der Länge des Rahmens aus, passt das für ´nen cirka 1,10 Meter "großen" Kerl?


----------



## dubbel (25. März 2009)

Honkthehorn schrieb:


> ...das erste Bike ist denke ich sehr wichtig um dauerhaft Spaß an der ganzen Sache zu wecken.


seh ich komplett anders: 
die erfahrung ist doch eher, dass es gerade den kindern ziemlich wurscht ist, mit was sie durch die gegend eiern (so lange es einigermassen funktioniert).


----------



## chris5000 (25. März 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> seh ich komplett anders:
> die erfahrung ist doch eher, dass es gerade den kindern ziemlich wurscht ist, mit was sie durch die gegend eiern (so lange es einigermassen funktioniert).



Grundsatzdiskussion gewünscht? --> Bitte eigenen Thread zum gewünschten Thema aufmachen, statt irgendeinen bestehenden nach OffTopic zu zerren.

danke,
Chris


----------



## elmar schrauth (25. März 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> seh ich komplett anders:
> die erfahrung ist doch eher, dass es gerade den kindern ziemlich wurscht ist, mit was sie durch die gegend eiern (so lange es einigermassen funktioniert).



aus erfahrung seh ich das anders


----------



## Honkthehorn (25. März 2009)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> aus erfahrung seh ich das anders


 
Kann schon sein, ABER ich will einfach mal glauben das es meinem Sohn vielleicht auch wurscht sein würde, aber dennoch bin ich der Überzeugung das die "Wurscht" mit nem anständigen Bike größer wird, sprich er eben mehr Spaß haben wird.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. März 2009)

die Rahmen befriedigen bestenfalls das ego es Vaters. Die Bärentatzen  an dem Spezi sind grober Unfug. Wenn der Kleine Laufrad gewohnt ist, haut er die Pedale am Anfang mehrfach gegen die Schienenbeine. Bremse vorne gibts auch nicht? oder?
Da der Vorbau nicht gepolstert ist, kauf noch nen Fullface und Protektoren für die Schienenbeine. 

nimm für das 1/2 Jahr ein Puky o.ä. Meine hat nach 5 Monaten die nächste Größe gebraucht.
 und lass die Stützräder gleich im Laden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (25. März 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ... nimm für das 1/2 Jahr ein Puky o.ä.
> und lass die Stützräder gleich im Laden


amen.

auch wenn elmar andere erfahrungen gemacht hat: 
ich sehe meistens, dass die eltern der meinung sind, dass man sich unmöglich mit einem vorjahresmodell, einem nicht-leichtbau-bike oder einem sonstwie ungepimpten irgendwas vor die tür trauen kann, und projezieren das auf ihre kids.
die haben in dem alter aber ihren spaß mit allem, was rollt. 
das beobachte ich beim beiken genau wie beim BMXen - das material ist da mehr als nebensächlich.


----------



## chris5000 (25. März 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> die Rahmen befriedigen bestenfalls das ego es Vaters.



vermutlich wiegen sie allerdings darüberhinaus nur die Hälfte des von Dir empfohlenen Puky.



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Die Bärentatzen  an dem Spezi sind grober Unfug. Wenn der Kleine Laufrad gewohnt ist, haut er die Pedale am Anfang mehrfach gegen die Schienenbeine.



Andererseits sind an den meisten Kinderrädern die Pedale so glatt, dass die Kids oft versehentlich abrutschen, was sie leicht aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen kann --> Am CNOC 14" meiner Tochter hätte ich z.B daher gerne weniger rutschige.
Vermutlich wäre ein Mittelding sinnvoll.



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Bremse vorne gibts auch nicht? oder?


Du willst mir jetzt aber nicht erzählen, dass die Bremshebel  von 16"-Zoll Pukys (Griffweite, benötigte Handkraft und "Attraktivität" angesichts ja leider vorhandener, verlockend einfach funktionierender Rücktrittbremse) irgendwas anderes als Deko wären...



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Da der Vorbau nicht gepolstert ist, kauf noch nen Fullface


Ach komm...


----------



## chris5000 (25. März 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> die haben in dem alter aber ihren spaß mit allem, was rollt.
> das beobachte ich beim beiken genau wie beim BMXen - das material ist da mehr als nebensächlich.



Stell Dich an eine beliebige Straße und "beobachte" erwachsene Radfahrer und deren Material. 
Du wirst sehen: Die meisten erwachsenen Radfahrer fahren klumpschwere, klappernde Gurken, teils sogar aus dem Baumarkt - scheinen aber auch in ihrem Alter wohl spaß mit allem zu haben, was rollt.

Darf daraus geschlossen werden, dass für Erwachsene das Material mehr als nebensächlich ist und z.B. sowas daher kompletter Overkill?

Wohl kaum.

Merke: Es gibt nicht nur "Spaß" oder "kein Spaß" sondern auch "mehr Spaß" und "weniger Spaß"


----------



## dubbel (25. März 2009)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Stell Dich an eine beliebige Straße und "beobachte" erwachsene Radfahrer und deren Material.
> Du wirst sehen: Die meisten erwachsenen Radfahrer fahren klumpschwere, klappernde Gurken, teils sogar aus dem Baumarkt - scheinen aber auch in ihrem Alter wohl spaß mit allem zu haben, was rollt.
> 
> Darf daraus geschlossen werden, dass für Erwachsene das Material mehr als nebensächlich ist und z.B. sowas daher kompletter Overkill?
> ...


die argumentation versteh ich nicht.  





chris5000 schrieb:


> Merke: Es gibt nicht nur "Spaß" oder "kein Spaß" sondern auch "mehr Spaß" und "weniger Spaß"


eben. und ich war der meinung, das bei den kindern die wahl des materials nichts zu tun hat mit mehr oder weniger spaß. 
hab ich evtl. unklar ausgedrückt.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. März 2009)

@ chris
guckts du Laufrad mit Handbremse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



es ist zwar nicht Hydraulik und ohne 200er Scheibe, aber es gibt die Kinder nutzen sowas, danach auch am Rad.
stimmt: Puky Gewicht ist indiskutabel 
Die Überbewertung des Materials kommt früh genug: im Grundschulalter.


----------



## chris5000 (25. März 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> guckts du Laufrad mit Handbremse



Da muss ich nur bei mir zu Hause gucken: 

 Und dann sehe ich sogar einen Hebel, der im Gegensatz zum Pukyhebel auch für 2-anfang-3-jährige Fingerlängen halbwegs erreichbar ist. 



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> es ist zwar nicht Hydraulik und ohne 200er Scheibe, aber


nicht dass Missverständnisse aufkommen: Die Scheibenbremsenwildsau und das Norco halte ich auch eher für teure, besser nicht ernst zu nehmende Jokes.

Wobei: Eine HS 33 wäre glaube ich schon sehr gut geeignet, um über Jahre ab 20" oder vielleicht sogar 16" immer weiter am nächst größeren Bike verwendet zu werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honkthehorn (6. April 2009)

Danke für Eure Anregungen und Meinungen zu meiner Frage.

Auch wenn ich jetzt ernsthaft darüber nachdenke mal einen Termin beim Psychiater zu machen. Mein Ego scheint ja einen ernsthaften Defekt zu haben, mein armer Sohn darf kein Puki fahren.......


----------



## chris5000 (6. April 2009)

Honkthehorn schrieb:


> mein armer Sohn darf kein Puki fahren.......



Und "darf" er denn dann Rücktritt haben? Den haben nämlich das Specialized und das Cube.
(Denn erfahrungsgemäß mögen Väter, die kein Puky mögen, auch weder Stützräder noch Rücktrittbremsen )


----------



## Honkthehorn (6. April 2009)

Mein Psychiater sagt das ein Rücktritt wahrscheinlich kein Trauma bei mir auslösen wird.
Aber das ich, durch mein billiges Bike bedingt, meine Minderwertigkeitskomplexe unterbewusst auf meinen Sohn projiziere und durch den Kauf eines eigentlich untauglichen Mode-Produktes zu kompensieren versuche macht ihm echte Sorgen.


----------

